# Kitten advert



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Lovely British Blue and Colourpoints kittens | Watford, Hertfordshire | Pets4Homes

I didn't think you could register kittens with the gccf and sell them at 7 weeks old?! Maybe it's just a mistake with the dates, especially with the price but with gccf reg kitties aren't you supposed to keep them until 12-13 weeks or is that just a guideline?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Going on past posts you only have guidelines over there, we have rules here so I recall the posts saying it's just a suggestions in the UK.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Time flies said:


> Lovely British Blue and Colourpoints kittens | Watford, Hertfordshire | Pets4Homes
> 
> I didn't think you could register kittens with the gccf and sell them at 7 weeks old?! Maybe it's just a mistake with the dates, especially with the price but with gccf reg kitties aren't you supposed to keep them until 12-13 weeks or is that just a guideline?


To be honest that advert reads like a scam. It may be just the poor English but it doesn't sound right at all.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

£700?  Really? I agree it looks like a scam advert.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It does sound like a scam to me. 
Right beside that ad Pets4Homes have the following advice


> •Kittens should not leave their mother until at least 8 weeks old, it is recommended by some organisations that they shouldnt leave until 12 or 13 weeks old.


Even if it is a real ad then buyers are choosing to ignore good advice so I really have little sympathy. There is obviously a ready market so who is most at fault, the people creating the market or those who choose to fill it? To me they are as bad as each other.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The market is created partly by people who don't realise that 9 1/2+13 1/2 = 23 - almost 6 months from conception to kittens being ready for their new homes. 

I'm getting plenty of kitten enquiries and have to keep replying with 'if all goes well ready for new homes towards the end of August'.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Buyers who choose their breeder will wait and they won't be looking for a kitten in the small ads. The information about minimum age for a kitten to leave is alongside that ad and directly underneath *in bold *.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I never 'choose my breeder' and lots of (maybe most) people don't. They decide the time is right for a kitten in ther near future and trawl the small ads.

That's how I got all my pedigrees until Benny & Lola, when I was going to ring various breeders about a girl on the active until the friend I was going to buy a kitten from (no live kittens in the litter) fixed me up with Lola who was bred by a friend of hers - and mine now. 

Maybe it's commoner with less common breeds where there are only a handful of breeders. And maybe it's commoner where people want more kittens from the breeder they already have a cat or cats from.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm obviously missing your point and I really don't want to. By the time a kitten is advertised no buyer is going to have to wait six months so why is it OK for them to ignore all the warnings around an ad and go for a 6/7 week old kitten.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I never 'choose my breeder' and lots of (maybe most) people don't


80-90% of my buyers do. They are usually referred by other owners and do want to wait.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Quite a few adverts pop up if you google the number. One advertising her male for stud as Blood Group A. Then another advertising the same stud for sale as a blood group B.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_theres no advert description to read at the moment, but £700 is a lot for a pet kitten ??? most of my GCCF pet kittens were around £400, _


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I just tried to have another look too. The pictures are still there but the advert has gone


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Something is worth whatever someone will pay for it. There are people who are convinced it must be better if it costs more. At the other end of the scale there are the myriad of kitten buyers who will happily pay less for an unregistered kitten because 'we're buying a kitten not a piece of paper'. You have no idea how often I hear that. People are entitled to spend their money wherever and however they like. Counterfeit goods are on sale everywhere and many people are very happy with knockoffs - until something goes wrong.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I just tried to have another look too. The pictures are still there but the advert has gone


Interesting. Either someone has questioned it or they are a member of this forum.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I love looking at the kitten adverts and at breeders websites, checking out all their lovely cats. There's lots of nice adverts but some make me cross, like this one. 
Beautiful Blue British Shorthair Queen For Sale | Coventry, West Midlands | Pets4Homes
I should probably just stop being nosey but just think at 7 years 7 months old, poor momma cat shouldn't be sold on to somewhere else as an active queen and should just have a nice lap to curl up on


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

That's what I wondered too Havoc


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

That is pretty sad. I suppose if they really are emigrating then they are trying to get as much money as possible so selling as active. Anyone buying a breeding girl of that age isn't going to have welfare at the forefront of their mind.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought I recognised the picture of the blue cat on a blue background from somewhere so I did wonder if they had copied someone's pictures but it could have been from when I have been looking at stud boys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Time flies said:


> I love looking at the kitten adverts and at breeders websites, checking out all their lovely cats. There's lots of nice adverts but some make me cross, like this one.
> Beautiful Blue British Shorthair Queen For Sale | Coventry, West Midlands | Pets4Homes
> I should probably just stop being nosey but just think at 7 years 7 months old, poor momma cat shouldn't be sold on to somewhere else as an active queen and should just have a nice lap to curl up on


_I just see that advert and thought surely she should be neutered and offered to a loving forever pet home at that age ????_


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cheeky beggars have used one of my photos from my own web site too :/


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Blooming cheeky sods!! I had the page still open on another tab so I took a screen shot with the full advert and the phone numbers on if you want to see it. I'd not realised the first time I read it that they were excepting viewings when kittens were only a few days old! (If there ever was any kittens!)


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gskinner123 said:


> Cheeky beggars have used one of my photos from my own web site too :/


_Really ????? what a bloody cheek !!!!...:sneaky2:_


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Cheeky beggars have used one of my photos from my own web site too :/


 I've heard of this happening with other people. I keep meaning to sort out some sort of watermark for my photos but not being very good with technical things I'm not sure how to do it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Cheeky beggars have used one of my photos from my own web site too :/


Someone used your pictures last year didn't they too.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Someone used your pictures last year didn't they too.


Yes, I remember pointing those ones out to gskinner, I also had my photos used for fake ads last year , I managed to get them removed but it was very time consuming 

I cant believe what some BSH are selling for at present, I appreciate something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it, and that breeding is expensive, but I dont think I would feel "right" charging £700 for a kitten even if someone was willing to pay it.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Jansheff I googled the mobile number too, fancy advertised stud duties as an a blood group and then selling him as a b! They've got an advert on kittenlist too haven't they, only £600 on there!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wicket said:


> Yes, I remember pointing those ones out to gskinner, I also had my photos used for fake ads last year , I managed to get them removed but it was very time consuming
> 
> I cant believe what some BSH are selling for at present, I appreciate something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it, and that breeding is expensive, but I dont think I would feel "right" charging £700 for a kitten even if someone was willing to pay it.


Someone the other day was charging £950 for active registered I could not believe it. The higher the price doesn't mean better.


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Just seen the advert is back again. Says they have added photos of previous kittens and mother cat. Hope they've not added anyone else's photos this time
Lovely British Blue/ ONLY 1 BLUE GIRL LEFT | Watford, Hertfordshire | Pets4Homes


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Time flies said:


> Just seen the advert is back again. Says they have added photos of previous kittens and mother cat. Hope they've not added anyone else's photos this time


Not sure, but they still have my photo on their ad (though must admit, I haven't bothered to contact them about it) and I know, for sure, that at least one of the other kitten photos isn't theirs either. I doubt it's a scam in the real sense, at least not just based upon the price they show in the ad; people seem to be clamoring for British kittens at the moment, partly because it's still relatively early in the year and "thanks" to the McVities advert on tv :/


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

£700 for a non vac non neutered kitten that goes sat 7-8weeks old?! :confused1: Only 1 left?!

I don't like that new advert with kittens/puppies on it, I just imagine some people seeing that and going 'I want one, lets go get one tomorrow'


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> £700 for a non vac non neutered kitten that goes sat 7-8weeks old?! :confused1: Only 1 left?!


And I have absolutely no doubt that the kitten won't be available for much longer. The power of advertising - even when it is just for a biscuit


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> And I have absolutely no doubt that the kitten won't be available for much longer. The power of advertising - even when it is just for a biscuit


Just makes me mad, I guess its like the dulux advert, when that came back searchs / sales of the dog went up, I cant remember by how much but it was a lot! And the o2 adverts with Maine coons / exotic cats, Ive never watched a advert and thought 'that's cute I want one Ill go get one' Actually I did, but that was for the actual biscuits!! lol :laugh:


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

I just wonder what people will think when they go to visit and the kittens are nothing like the cuties in the photos! I feel cross on your behalf gskinner!
I know what you both mean about the mcvities advert too, my little boy was saying "aww, mum can we have one pleeeease". Bet lots of parents have had the same and said yes


----------



## Time flies (Jul 23, 2013)

Well the advert is back again. Price has been dropped. Must be keen to get rid now they are 8 weeks and 1 day!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Time flies said:


> I just wonder what people will think when they go to visit and the kittens are nothing like the cuties in the photos! I feel cross on your behalf gskinner!
> I know what you both mean about the mcvities advert too, my little boy was saying "aww, mum can we have one pleeeease". Bet lots of parents have had the same and said yes


The lady who bred the mcvities kittens adverties them as such, as do people who have used her blue boy who is dad to the mcvitities kittens - the price has gone up in my area to anything between 550 - 700 for a BSH which I believe is down to the power of the advert  not sure what sort of owners she will get tho, not ones who have done their breed research!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes iv noticed the price for the blue's especially rocket iv seen prices go up to £550 - £600,iv seen some of the colour point breeders also up their prices to £450. 

I think if I was a buyer and spending that much I would want it to come neutered too aswel as being chipped and vaccinated etc.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I think if I was a buyer and spending that much I would want it to come neutered too aswel as being chipped and vaccinated etc.


Not if you are looking at the price commanded by kittens and thinking you may like a couple of litters at £700 per kitten  Had people virtually fighting over my two blue/cream girls, asking when viewings were booked for, then trying to gazump, amazing how many werent interested when the words "early neuter"were mentioned !


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

wicket said:


> Not if you are looking at the price commanded by kittens and thinking you may like a couple of litters at £700 per kitten  Had people virtually fighting over my two blue/cream girls, asking when viewings were booked for, then trying to gazump, amazing how many werent interested when the words "early neuter"were mentioned !


Orientals don't suffer as badly from BYBs as some other breeds but I had an enquiry or two that vanished when early neutering was mentioned.

BTW I'd rather charge a fair price including neuter & chip than jump on the bandwagon. Of course what is 'fair' depends on vet costs in your area and the breed.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Orientals don't suffer as badly from BYBs as some other breeds but I had an enquiry or two that vanished when early neutering was mentioned.
> 
> BTW I'd rather charge a fair price including neuter & chip than jump on the bandwagon. Of course what is 'fair' depends on vet costs in your area and the breed.


Absolutely, although I did get a couple of queries asking what was wrong with my kittens as they were so cheap!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wicket said:


> The lady who bred the mcvities kittens adverties them as such, as do people who have used her blue boy who is dad to the mcvitities kittens - the price has gone up in my area to anything between 550 - 700 for a BSH which I believe is down to the power of the advert  not sure what sort of owners she will get tho, not ones who have done their breed research!


Just a disgrace, as there was a shortage of ragdolls kittens this year, breeders noticed the ones that did have them put the prices up from the average of £450-475, to £550-700  One lady even had show neuters for £850! Now more are being born the prices are going back down to the average!

What type of person sees a advert then goes and buys a pet?! Just from the power of a biscuit advert?!



wicket said:


> Not if you are looking at the price commanded by kittens and thinking you may like a couple of litters at £700 per kitten  Had people virtually fighting over my two blue/cream girls, asking when viewings were booked for, then trying to gazump, amazing how many werent interested when the words "early neuter"were mentioned !


Well, they aren't the people you want for your yummy babies! You had a escape! I have had 2 people now offer me more money to have a different kitten to the one available, obviously got a big fat no! I want a blue cream and white bi colour! :001_wub:


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Just a disgrace, as there was a shortage of ragdolls kittens this year, breeders noticed the ones that did have them put the prices up from the average of £450-475, to £550-700 One lady even had show neuters for £850! Now more are being born the prices are going back down to the average!


I know those prices seem horrendous and I'm not saying I agree with it but isn't that the simple law of supply and demand? If there were as few moggies born as there are pedigree kittens then they'd command a premium too.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

havoc said:


> I know those prices seem horrendous and I'm not saying I agree with it but isn't that the simple law of supply and demand? If there were as few moggies born as there are pedigree kittens then they'd command a premium too.


I understand supply and demand, but I just wouldnt feel comfortable with prices of £600-£700 - I dont know why as I know I spend a lot raising them but it just doesnt sit "right", it just smacks of being greedy to me, and would price out a lot of people who would love a pedigree. Also I have four again this year going in pairs which I love, and Im not sure if that would of happened if I had hiked up my prices.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

This, pricing of kittens, always gives me a dilemma and even talking about it leaves me feeling a bit uncomfortable though I don't know why it should. 

This year I have increased the price of my kittens to very much the top end of what one might expect to pay. Why? A number of reasons really. I believe they are worth what I ask, naturally. It's also a result of my costs having increased considerably over recent years in food, litter, vet fees and the 101 other, usually forgotten unless you keep track, things that go into the cost of cat breeding and raising litters of kittens.

Is it supply and demand? In a sense, yes. I've always tried to settle on a price that reflects the average for a nicely bred, carefully raised, etc, kitten. I have never charged extra for the more popular colours nor for the occasional kitten I sell on the active register. The "supply" over the last few years of BSH kittens, often unregistered, often not fully vaccinated or vaccinated at all, poorly bred (so poor, many don't even look like a British though they are), poorly raised, on average has been at the same price as my own kittens. No, I don't seek to set myself above the byb types based on the cost of a kitten but on what I do and, based on my costs and the sheer amount of care and time I put into my kittens (often long after they have left for new homes) I believe the price I have set is fair.

I know I'm getting a bit long winded  Just wanted to also add that 'cheaper' often attracts the wrong kind of buyer and the sort I desperately seek to avoid. We all know that more expensive doesn't necessarily equate to better. But it's a fact, whether we like it or not, that a lot of the people who are able and willing to pay "more" are frequently those who have put a LOT of thought into their choice of kitten/breeders. Of course, I'm not suggesting that an ability pay guarantees a lovely home - just that initial price of a kitten does, often, weed out a certain element.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> This, pricing of kittens, always gives me a dilemma and even talking about it leaves me feeling a bit uncomfortable though I don't know why it should.
> 
> This year I have increased the price of my kittens to very much the top end of what one might expect to pay. Why? A number of reasons really. I believe they are worth what I ask, naturally. It's also a result of my costs having increased considerably over recent years in food, litter, vet fees and the 101 other, usually forgotten unless you keep track, things that go into the cost of cat breeding and raising litters of kittens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this gskinner, in hindsight mine were probably priced slightly under this year but I am very happy with the people I have for them - your post really does give food for thought though.


----------



## tinyowl (May 14, 2014)

Have to say I am both shocked yet not surprised to see moggies sold for large sums, without any vaccination and often falsely claimed breed percents, even over in the UK. :mad2: (Very often claimed breed percents - there have been advertised Bombay and Egyptian Mau-crosses before the breed even arrived here!)



lymorelynn said:


> I've heard of this happening with other people. I keep meaning to sort out some sort of watermark for my photos but not being very good with technical things I'm not sure how to do it


It is a rather simple thing to do, if one have the right programs. I could probably help some people on here if they want to, to prevent their photos from being stolen by them.


----------

